# Turkey girl acting abnormal



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I have one of my female turkeys acting strangely. She is almost a year old and has never had any issues or health concerns before.

She is standing off….lower and has wing down a bit, almost hunched. Not holding her head up and peeping like normal. Standing still, not eating normally. I can’t see or feel any injuries, but the male has been trying to mount her. 

Any ideas?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can see by her eyes she's not feeling well. This is where @Poultry Judge might have ideas on what is going on with her. 

Not knowing turkeys, has she begun laying yet? I know with some chickens before they begin laying they can feel pretty punky beforehand.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You can see by her eyes she's not feeling well. This is where @Poultry Judge might have ideas on what is going on with her.
> 
> Not knowing turkeys, has she begun laying yet? I know with some chickens before they begin laying they can feel pretty punky beforehand.


That was my first thought. I haven’t found any eggs yet, so I am hoping she isn’t egg bound or something. Her wide leg stance has me wondering. Also, making nest boxes is one of my cold-delayed projects.

The other thing that I have considered is internal damage from the male. My males are pretty large and heavy, but she doesn’t have any visible damage.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope we're both right about the egg laying thing. Until @Poultry Judge comes in from the cold I'm only guessing.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I hope we're both right about the egg laying thing. Until @Poultry Judge comes in from the cold I'm only guessing.


Yeah, me too. Hopefully she will wake up tomorrow all chipper like usual with a pretty egg.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What Robin said, keep an eye on her, you might try separating her if she feels worse. Also she may try to sneak off somewhere to make a nest, they tend to do that. When they are broody, they often look terrible because they don't eat properly and devote all of their time to a hidden nest.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even the domesticated hide nests?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sometimes, they often don't like to nest near chickens, they prefer less chaos and noise.


----------

